
Consciously quantum: How you make everything real - rbanffy
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg23631510-200-consciously-quantum-how-you-make-everything-real/?cmpid=SOC%7cNSNS%7c2017-Echobox&utm_campaign=Echobox&utm_medium=Social&utm_source=Twitter#link_time=1510848116
======
vandavv
Why the hell do you post a paid article here??

